# Herschel Walker...



## Merkaba (Sep 7, 2011)

So I'm watching The Herd on EspnU. Herschel Walker said since he was about 18 or some young age, that he had eaten only one meal a day, all the way through pro ball, etc.  He said on Game day in the NFL he didn't eat at all...before or after the game.   And how in college his one meal was nothing but Snickers.  For about 6 weeks....  

Now he's an MMA fighter, vegetarian, and he says he only does one fruit shake a day.  He said he was about 219lbs.  Just thought I'd post this to show how different we can be and how much a super human freak can throw a wrench in your ideas of metabolics.  This is why I always tell people that there are exceptions to the rules...but you're probably not one of those exceptions, so why risk it.  Don't try this at home!

A full ESPN movie is coming on about him tonight at 8 on ESPNU for any other football/athlete nuts.

So I googled a little bit and here's one article.  Herschel Walker's College Diet Consisted of Nothing But Snickers Bars | Dan On The Street - Sports and More from Dan Sheldon


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 7, 2011)

And look at that dude, he looks like he can still be in college.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm sure he never took steroids or was paid to play in college either.


----------



## tgarza (Sep 7, 2011)

He is full of shit.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 7, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> I'm sure he never took steroids or was paid to play in college either.



perhaps...but that doesn't change anything I'm talking about in my opinion.  He's still a freak.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 7, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> perhaps...but that doesn't change anything I'm talking about in my opinion.  He's still a freak.




For a guy who wouldn't eat before or after an NFL game, he ran over some of the games best, and kept right on running.


----------



## jbzjacked (Sep 9, 2011)

I think hes bending his story a little bit....


----------



## gamma (Sep 9, 2011)

yeah i would say he is bending it a little if hes talking about now , but i would believe it back in the college days , i meant shits tuff getting though school playing ball there jus aint any time for a side job or any thing .


----------



## Curt James (Sep 9, 2011)

Herschel fan, but I'd almost need a time machine and a private detective to follow him around to see if all he ate were Snickers bars.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 9, 2011)

Dudes, 2011 almost 2012, Hershel Walker? 



Still relevent?


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 9, 2011)

Maybe he's made out of dead wood.


----------



## MDR (Sep 9, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> perhaps...but that doesn't change anything I'm talking about in my opinion. He's still a freak.


 
^He is a classic example of a genetic monster.  What works for him does not apply to us mere mortals.  Phenomenal athlete.


----------



## tballz (Sep 9, 2011)

Think what a freak he would be if he did eat right.  However, I think he's embellishing the story to make himself out to be some kind of superhero.


----------



## sscar (Sep 9, 2011)

he is a genetic freak look up his stats when uga brought him up for recruiting.He was 17 only did mega push ups and mega situps.No weight room training.He pushed 405 on the bench.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 9, 2011)

yeah. he is a genetic freak. possibly the greatest athlete of all time. and im serious about that. I honestly don't think there isn't a sport he wouldn't have been a top 5 athlete in training in his prime.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 9, 2011)

tballz said:


> Think what a freak he would be if he did eat right.  However, I think he's embellishing the story *to make himself out to be some kind of superhero.*



Walker _is _some kind of superhero.

Herschel Walker made an indelible mark on University of Georgia (UGA) football  history as a record-setting running back from 1980 to 1982. *He led UGA  to a national championship in 1980 and won the Heisman       Trophy in 1982. *Many observers of the game consider Walker to be  one of the best players in college history. He was *inducted       into the College Football Hall of Fame in 1999.    *

    Herschel Junior Walker was born in Wrightsville on March 3, 1962, to Christine and Willis Walker. In 1980 UGA football coach Vince Dooley signed Walker to a scholarship. *As a freshman at UGA Walker led the team to an undefeated regular season and a Sugar Bowl       victory over the University of Notre Dame to win the national championship. He drew consensus all-American honors and was       third in the Heisman Trophy voting that season, setting records with 1,616 total yards, a rushing average of 146.9 yards,       and fifteen touchdowns.    *

*Walker was a consensus all-American in each of the  three seasons he played at UGA, setting eleven National Collegiate  Athletic       Association (NCAA) records, sixteen Southeastern Conference (SEC)  records, and forty-one UGA records, including the most rushing       yards in a game (283 against Vanderbilt University in 1980). He  ran for more than 100 yards in eleven games as a sophomore.* 

At the end of his UGA career, *Walker's total of 5,259 yards gained  was the most ever by a college running back in a three-year       career and made him the third leading rusher in NCAA history. His  three seasons for UGA were the school's most successful       in its long football history. UGA won three straight conference  titles and posted a record of thirty-three wins and only three       losses. Walker also competed on Georgia's track and field team,  twice drawing all-American honors.     *

*Walker left UGA after his junior season to play for  the New Jersey Generals of the United States Football League (USFL).  During       his first season with the Generals in 1983, he set a professional  single-season rushing record with 2,411 yards and was named       the USFL's Most Valuable Player.* After his first season in the  USFL Walker completed his Bachelor of Science degree in criminal       justice from UGA.    

    When the USFL folded in 1986, *Walker signed with the  Dallas Cowboys of the National Football League (NFL). He led the NFL in  total       yards from scrimmage in 1987 with 1,606 and led the league in  rushing in 1988. *The Cowboys traded Walker to the Minnesota       Vikings in 1989, and he later played for the Philadelphia Eagles  and the New York Giants. He returned to the Cowboys shortly       before retiring in 1997. *

During his NFL career, Walker played in  two Pro Bowls, and at the time of his retirement he trailed       only Walter Payton in all-purpose yards gained in the NFL.  Additionally, he led all players in that category in professional       football history, counting his years in the USFL. *

More @ *New Georgia Encyclopedia: Herschel Walker (b. 1962)*


----------



## suprfast (Sep 10, 2011)

I remember reading an article on him with the MMA stuff a month back.  He talked about being poor so meat wasnt available, and neither is protein to build muscle.  Claimed to be a vegetarian.  All i know is he makes me want to go watch the latest rocky movie again.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 19, 2011)

In this show he said he still ran a 4.3....   I don't know...it's alot of shit to lie about....


----------



## getsmart (Oct 9, 2011)

he lies alot to everybody served the man many chicken fingers and he eats um all. he is lieying about everything. hes infamous round atlanta for being seen chowin down on meat tellin peeple he vegeterian. he has a chicken business for crying out loud. wake up blind fools and followers. this guy says his favorite restrabt is 2forks but he dont eat meat. read dallas mornibg bews article on him calling him out for lying about his diet. the truth is your organs feed on themselves & severe internal medical probs are guaranteed if food and water dont get consumed by human body. quit blievin the hype &lies cause all these inflated ego types are tge same: they lie to everybody about everythang


----------



## Curt James (Oct 9, 2011)

Strong first post. 

Snap a phone pic, man! Snap a phone pic next time.


----------



## JimmyPaige (Oct 9, 2011)

I dont care what he says his diet was, or if he lied about his diet or any of that. All I know is he was & looks to still be a beast lol


----------



## 99raptor (Oct 12, 2011)

The older they get the more  their percieved glory becomes.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2011)

getsmart said:


> he lies alot to everybody served the man many chicken fingers and he eats um all. he is lieying about everything. hes infamous round atlanta for being seen chowin down on meat tellin peeple he vegeterian. he has a chicken business for crying out loud. wake up blind fools and followers. this guy says his favorite restrabt is 2forks but he dont eat meat. read dallas mornibg bews article on him calling him out for lying about his diet. the truth is your organs feed on themselves & severe internal medical probs are guaranteed if food and water dont get consumed by human body. quit blievin the hype &lies cause all these inflated ego types are tge same: they lie to everybody about everythang




Terrible grammar, just absolutely fucking terrible. However, very good content. I agree 100%. Athletes fucking have to have calories and much of those calories have to be protein. There is no way around it. I don't care if Walker is a genetic beast. Unless he has a genetic mutation that allows him to synthesis massive amounts of complex amino acids out of snicker bars, I'm calling bullshit on his shenanigans. A salad and some bread? Fucking please!  

Shame on all of you. Just because you like a person, you will completely buy into their bullshit without even using your brain.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 12, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Dudes, 2011 almost 2012, Hershel Walker?
> 
> 
> 
> Still relevent?



Well sure!  Like Walter Payton or Montana. Legends are always relevant.





JimmyPaige said:


> I dont care what he says his diet was, or if he lied about his diet or any of that. All I know is he was & looks to still be a beast lol



^This. 

 I don't take anything for gospel.  I don't care if he lied, ate crisco straight and shot up steroids all day.  Dude's running was all the truth I need.  It's all an entertainment career and entertainment position in the end...he entertained very well.


----------



## jocksox (Oct 15, 2011)

*Hw*

And he never scored against Clemson and never had a 100 yard game.  Still an amazing talent. 

Dude.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 15, 2011)

jocksox said:


> And he never scored against Clemson and never had a 100 yard game.  Still an amazing talent.
> 
> Dude.



100 yards against clemson right???  I thought you were meaning ever...i was like come on dude...


----------

